# Broken Blood Feather



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! Ginny broke two blood feathers this morning during out of cage time. She wanted to be like the other birds and fly around the room, but I had clipped her wings back in December (before I was comfortable with letting my birds have free flight) and she glided to the ground. It wasn't a very graceful descent.

I read the thread on blood feather breakage and I put cornstarch on her. I was just hoping that you guys could clarify two things for me regarding blood feathers.

In the reference thread, it says I should pull the quill out. Do I have to? The fluffy part of the feathers are sticking out and the whole feather looks in tact. It just looks like the vein cracked somehow. Plucking the quill out seems mean to me, but I will do it if I have to.

Also, if I do not pluck the quill out and leave the feathers alone, is there a potential that they will continue to grow? It just seems like the center with the blood supply is cracked. Is it possible for that the heal and continue to function as normal? If that makes any sense at all. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Alyssa,

Please be extremely careful whose advice you choose to follow on the forum.

I would not pull the blood feather.

Excerpt from Plainfield Animal Hospital article:

"If your bird has a bleeding feather, the best way to handle the situation is to pull the feather. Pulling a blood feather is very painful, so it is not something you want to do unless absolutely necessary. With that in mind, you need to approach the situation with confidence. If you are uncertain, it is best to contact your veterinarian. If a bleeding feather is not cared for, your bird may bleed to death. A pair of needle-nosed pliers or a pair of hemostats are needed to remove a blood feather. Locate the break, gently grasp the feather near the base of the calamus (close to the body) and pull the feather straight out in the direction in which it is growing. This procedure usually requires two people, one to restrain the bird, preferably with a towel, and one to pull out the broken feather. Broken blood feathers may stop bleeding if left untouched, but as soon as they are bumped, bleeding usually commences. The only permanent solution is to gently, but firmly, pull the feather from its follicle and apply pressure to the follicle area with tissue, gauze, corn starch or Quick-Stop until the bleeding stops. If the bleeding does not stop, or the break is below the follicle, bring your bird to your veterinarian."

http://www.plainfieldanimalhospital...erinarians/bird-care-articles/blood-feathers/

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1912&aid=2691

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/73597-information-blood-feathers.html*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As Deborah mentioned, if the bleeding has stopped, and the remaining quill is in tact, I would also_ not_ pull it out. There is some good info in the link Deborah provided for you. I have had instances where I had to pull severely broken quills that did not stop bleeding, but you need the right equipment and instruments, and know the right way to 'yank' the root of the quill out. It might be good to read up on this subject for the furture. I wish you all the best with Ginny.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Alyssa, I have sent you a PM on this matter.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana,
Thank you for responding to the matter.

Alyssa, 
I'm sorry I wasn't on the forum earlier.*


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you Deborah, Julie, and Aluz for your advice! 

Thankfully, I did not pluck the feather. I sent a PM to Aluz because I felt really uneasy with the advice given.

Ginny's bleeding has stopped and I'm keeping an eye on her. The bleeding wasn't too bad and it stopped almost immediately when I applied some cornstarch. It hasn't bled since. Her feathers are just stained red, but that's understandable because she's white.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very thankful you sent the PM to Ana. :hug:

Best wishes to sweet little Ginny and kisses to her from the FaeryBee Flock!*


----------



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

My boy Zazu had this happen a few weeks ago. Scared the daylight out of me but we got it sorted out quickly. He still has stained feathers from it because he has no interest in taking a bath (he won't doesn't even play in his water bowl). I figured if he wanted a bath he would have taken one by now lol

Glad to hear Ginny is ok


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad this was a crisis averted successfully! Let us know how Ginny's doing  

Way to go, everyone!


----------

